# YELLOW SMOKE - A LOOK AT THE FUTURE OF US MILITARY OPERATIONS



## 54/102 CEF (13 Jun 2005)

Imagine "a Serbian invasion of Kosovo in 2020 that is ultimately defeated by a lighter, more lethal ground force deployed rapidly into the theater and supported by closely integrated joint forces."

Then look at Yellow Smoke: the Future of Land Warfare for America's Military - Book Review 
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0IBR/is_1_34/ai_115566405

Basically the author - a retired US ARMY GENERAL says the US Forces assumes it does not have unlimited funds to pour more and more firepower at an enemy that is not going to stand and mass. So the answer is a light force supported by closely integrated joint forces. Sounds like a direction we seem to be going.

Note it says the urgent need is fix the ground forces. 

More on Gen Scales Ideas at this link http://globetrotter.berkeley.edu/PubEd/research/nimitz.html

He is the 4th interview down on the right hand side.

Recommend you listen to all these interviews. Summaries are also provided in html format.

Provided for your background reading.


----------

